# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  Autokauf trotz Abwesenheit möglich ?

## lucky2103

Hi, ich bin neu hier.

Womöglich versuchen wir hier etwas, was nicht möglich ist, aber ich frage trotzdem mal:


Meine Frau und ich reisen im Dezember wieder nach Nordthailand (Chaing Rai), wo ihre Eltern wohnen und auch unser Haus steht.
Nun wollte Frauchen einen Honda Jazz kaufen (25% Anzahlung).

Im Prinzip kein Problem, allerdings müssten wir dann nach Abschluss der Bestellung soundso viele Wochen auf das Auto warten, so dass unser Aufenthalt bei Auslieferung schon beendet sein wird.


Frage: Kann man das irgendwie so regeln, dass wir die obligatorischen 5000,- THB bei Bestellung (durch die Eltern, mit Vollmacht ?) überweisen und den Rest der Anzahlung bei Erhalt des Fahrzeugs ?


Das Honda- Autohaus in Chiang Rai war auf Nachfrage nicht sehr hilfreich...

----------


## schiene

Vesucht nochmals einen Händler per Mail (am besten auf Thai) zu kontaktieren.Sagt das ihr das Auto im Dezember benötigt und es zu diesem Zeitpunkt abholbereit sein soll.
Bietet eine Vorauszahlung (geht ja auch per Überweisung) an.Ich denke das sollte gehen.Ich persönlich würde dann den Händler ab und wann an den Abholtermin erinnern.
Natürlich können auch die Eltern deiner Frau das direkt mit dem Händler abklären.Also ich sehe da kein Problem aber sicher bin ich mir auch nicht.

----------


## pit

Ich erinnere mich, dass meine Frau bei der Bestellung ihres Ford Fiasko vor gut 3 Jahren die halbe Kaufsumme angezahlt hat. Bei Lieferung dann der Rest. Aber die Modalitäten können bei den Autohäusern durchaus unterschiedlich sein. Ob 5.000 Baht obligatorisch sind, weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht, wenn man ein Moped kauft.

 ::

----------

